# PB12-Plus/2's



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Figured I'd throw up a couple of shots of my PB12-Plus/2's... please ignore the poor camera work...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

[img][/img]


Sonnie said:


> Figured I'd throw up a couple of shots of my PB12-Plus/2's... please ignore the poor camera work...


Hey sonnie,

Don't you leave any space for the ports to breath?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well there is only one port breathing on either one of them. I have one in the back of the room now and the one in the front right corner is still as is. It doesn't sound like it's gasping for air.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

envy Sonnie can have such big room for 2 monster SVSes!:meal:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

...and they sound _awesome!_ Worth the 11-hour drive to hear them! :jump: 

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

